# Cabela's and duck stamps



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Times do change. I even noticed on the USFWS duck stamp info page that some states are permitting use of an "E-stamp" for the federal stamp, which I assume is just a printed receipt you print out, instead of a physical stamp. Michigan, however, is not on that list...yet.


i've done the e-stamp last few years now. it shows up on your license (in my case was MN) similar to our state stamp does. difference is, you actually receive the stamp in the mail about a week later.

to me this is actually more ideal. I think you could bring the state stamp back under this kinda program. pay for it, it notes the line on the license, get stamp in mail and don't have to ruin it by signing it.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i've done the e-stamp last few years now. it shows up on your license (in my case was MN) similar to our state stamp does. difference is, you actually receive the stamp in the mail about a week later.
> 
> to me this is actually more ideal. I think you could bring the state stamp back under this kinda program. pay for it, it notes the line on the license, get stamp in mail and don't have to ruin it by signing it.


MDHA would lose money on postage. Sure it could be worked out.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i would think it would be pretty easy to include the postage into the stamp cost....basically make it $5.50 or whatever it is nowadays. handling/postage fee to make sure its not a losing proposition.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Having been involved for the last few years who is going to pay for the printing ?/seperating/addressing etc. NOT me I assure you as I have done it the last few years and it's time comsuming.
That's why the State got rid of the program !
BAD IDEA !rotest_e


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

thank you all for some sunday AM entertainment...


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Driving by today, so stopped at Gander and asked for a stamp, $15 please. That was easy...so went to Cabela's and asked, apparently there have been a few people that have seen this because she said a bunch of people have been trying to buy them, but they were told they have to be signed. I told them I wanted to use it with a goldeneye mount. Another lady said they had a call into the DNR and are waiting. I had her call the number on the back of the stamp. Long story short, the Feds told her they are not authorized to sell them as a collectors item and that is not the intended use for them. Also, apparently each state has some say on how and where they are sold....so the DNR does have some say...she was going to call the DNR again because she was not happy being in limbo with NO firm answer. She was doing all she could and explained that they just wanted to be correct. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

All of this Hub Bub over a POSTAGE STAMP!!!!!!!(who's proceeds go towards conservation) No wonder conservation is in such trouble in our country:lol:

P.S. Not you guys debating it, but Cabela's, Gander, the Feds and the DNR.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Was at the Dundee store on Saturday asked for the stamp and they asked me how many I would like so this all sounds screwed up I walked out with 5 of them


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

birdshooter said:


> Was at the Dundee store on Saturday asked for the stamp and they asked me how many I would like so this all sounds screwed up I walked out with 5 of them


Maybe, maybe not, either way, those at the Dundee store "Get It."

Stamp for conservation, person wants to buy one and support conservation. Sell them one. Who cares what they plan to do with it. Seems pretty easy to me.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

omega58 said:


> Driving by today, so stopped at Gander and asked for a stamp, $15 please. That was easy...so went to Cabela's and asked, apparently there have been a few people that have seen this because she said a bunch of people have been trying to buy them, but they were told they have to be signed. I told them I wanted to use it with a goldeneye mount. Another lady said they had a call into the DNR and are waiting. I had her call the number on the back of the stamp. Long story short, the Feds told her they are not authorized to sell them as a collectors item and that is not the intended use for them. Also, apparently each state has some say on how and where they are sold....so the DNR does have some say...she was going to call the DNR again because she was not happy being in limbo with NO firm answer. She was doing all she could and explained that they just wanted to be correct.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Buy them by the full sheet here. Multiple sheets if you like, I imagine. https://store.usps.com/store/browse....jsp?productId=S_334804&categoryId=subcatC_DS

Go figure!:lol:


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

decoy706 said:


> Having been involved for the last few years who is going to pay for the printing ?/seperating/addressing etc. NOT me I assure you as I have done it the last few years and it's time comsuming.
> That's why the State got rid of the program !
> BAD IDEA !rotest_e


Wonder how many prints are sold. Don't see purchase info anywhere.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Buy them by the full sheet here. Multiple sheets if you like, I imagine. https://store.usps.com/store/browse....jsp?productId=S_334804&categoryId=subcatC_DS
> 
> Go figure!:lol:


I was waiting for someone to post an on-line purchasing link....should've known you'd get there Frank. Good job! And basically answers the question. As Rob said...WHO CARES HOW MANY...SELL THEM!!!!

Want to hunt waterfowl? Sign one and keep it with your licenses. Case closed.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Buy them by the full sheet here. Multiple sheets if you like, I imagine. https://store.usps.com/store/browse....jsp?productId=S_334804&categoryId=subcatC_DS
> 
> Go figure!:lol:


I saw that too on the website, I wonder who the Cabela's lady got ahold of and if they have different restrictions for retailers? I hope to find an answer from someone who actually knows in the USFWS.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

omega58 said:


> I saw that too on the website, I wonder who the Cabela's lady got ahold of and if they have different restrictions for retailers? I hope to find an answer from someone who actually knows in the USFWS.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire












Someone that needs to find out for themselves!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Great, with everyone out to purchase more than one now, in a month they'll be harder to come by than .22 shells.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Great, with everyone out to purchase more than one now, in a month they'll be harder to come by than .22 shells.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


I'd like nothing better to see a line at the Post Office or Gander to buy duck stamps. But just like my dream of flying to the moon....it ain't never gonna happen.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

could you imagine with the audience that duck dynasty has now...if they put a 5 second spot on the end of an episode saying support conservation, buy a stamp...


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

omega58 said:


> Driving by today, so stopped at Gander and asked for a stamp, $15 please. That was easy...so went to Cabela's and asked, apparently there have been a few people that have seen this because she said a bunch of people have been trying to buy them, but they were told they have to be signed. I told them I wanted to use it with a goldeneye mount. Another lady said they had a call into the DNR and are waiting. I had her call the number on the back of the stamp. Long story short, the Feds told her they are not authorized to sell them as a collectors item and that is not the intended use for them. Also, apparently each state has some say on how and where they are sold....so the DNR does have some say...she was going to call the DNR again because she was not happy being in limbo with NO firm answer. She was doing all she could and explained that they just wanted to be correct.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Interesting. I kind of feel bad for those poor customer service reps. At least for the first girl that helped me, you can really only do what you're told. Hopefully, they'll get things figured out and maybe add a little common sense.  Being a new store, they probably have a few things to learn. 

And three pages to this thread? It's definitely the off season. :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> could you imagine with the audience that duck dynasty has now...if they put a 5 second spot on the end of an episode saying support conservation, buy a stamp...


excellent idea. unfortunately the federal government does not think like a business, and PR/marketing is the furthest thing from their mind. Just look at the budget mess we're currently in. If they were a business, they would've filed for bankruptcy just like Detroit...that's the first "business like" decision that has come out of Detroit in decades!


----------

